#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Can anyone explain me the special purpose of a financial statement?

## Bhavya

A financial statement is the mixture of the three main reports on a business. It will comprise the money flow statement, the balance sheet of the business and the income statement. All these three reports together give a total image of the business health. I would like to know the special purpose of a financial statement. Can someone explain me the special purpose of a financial statement?

----------

